# General > Recommendations >  any thoughts on butchers...

## NickInTheNorth

where would you recommend for really good quality beef? If possible locally produced, properly matured (hung on the bone for several weeks).

----------


## jinglejangle

I always use Harrolds in Thurso and they are excellent.  We buy all our meat from the butchers as they are very welcoming when you go into the shop.

----------


## Anne x

when I lived in Thurso I always used Mackays the butcher very good and nice staff always a friendly chat and they deliver If weather is bad

Mmm Harrolds Steak Pies as well

----------


## peedie man

we always use Harrolds in Wick or Thurso

----------


## Solus

Every time I am home its Harolds, fillet steaks oh boy !!!

----------


## Thumper

I like Bews for meat,they are very good x

----------


## changilass

Bews in Thurso, always buy fillet for the beef wellington on boxing day, its fantastic and you cannot beat their black pudding its yummy

----------


## Thumper

Their stuffings are great too! I love it cold the next day on a sandwich...better than the christmas dinner IMO x

----------


## Royster1911

Always Bews Butchers. Pay a bit more in some cases but suprime meat all the time. Try their exotic meats (ostrich steaks are great).

----------


## Cattach

> where would you recommend for really good quality beef? If possible locally produced, properly matured (hung on the bone for several weeks).


I do not know antwhere in the county better than Bews in Thurso.  And they have a great range of other food stuffs, some speciality foods, in a very clean and tidy shop.  Well worth a visit just to see the range of foods they sell.

----------


## lazytown

I personally like Castletown Butcher Shop. Excellent beef from there

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Try D.C. Gordon Butchers on Sir George Street. Oh, wait, hang on a minute...

----------


## Bobinovich

TBH Nick I believe all the local butchers (on the Thurso side anyway) have superb reputations - and from what I see here some very loyal customers which is nice to see  :Grin: .

Our own personal preference is Mackays - love the chicken sausages and the steak & mince pies are lovely and rich.

----------


## kriklah

Quoys of Canisbay is brill for beef, aberdeen angus steaks are reaaly yummy, and they can deliver larger orders

----------


## Razz

Bews are really good. Greystones pork is excellent

----------


## kwbrown111

Bews but also Harrolds for their mince round

----------


## babybunt

Always Bews the Butcher!

----------


## Foxy

It has to be Harrolds in Wick for me, there beef, lamb and pork is supplied by local farmers through Mey select and is properly matured.  :Smile:

----------


## mama2

lazytown, I'm with you Castletown butchers are great. brilliant selection and local beef.

----------


## gem1982

I use Harolds in Thurso or george Harpers in Wick and cant fault either of them. Bews in Thurso isnt bad either I have had stuff from them too for a fact I dont think you can really fault any butcher up here. Its all locally produced food and reasonably priced

----------


## ks

> I personally like Castletown Butcher Shop. Excellent beef from there


Have to agree with you better than any of the Thurso butchers.

----------


## tahi

I use the Latheron butcher, Cormacks. His steaks are lovely, and his own sausages are to die for. His makes his own black puddings which are ace and he is not at all expensive. Worth a look if you are passing.

----------


## gem1982

I didnt even know there was a butchers in Latheron! Might give them a try one day when i am passing.

Thanks

----------


## Amowat

THE place to go is Bews Butchers in Thurso.

----------


## hotrod4

I normally use George harpers in macarthur street. Though I used to drive to thurso to get my meat from mackays.Had a few bad experiences with harolds so that put me off for a while,the meat was off and smelt rank,might try them again though.

----------


## cyberman

I use Mackays at the bottom of the town, there steak pies are great, and there sausages. great all roung realy.

Bews butchers cooked meats are the best and beef olives

----------


## Ash

i love the butchers in princess street(unsure of name)

love their chicken sausages, beef stir fry and their pork ones

also they do fab pork and apple burgers mmmm

----------


## alanatkie

Would have to be Castletown Butchers for me - love their haggis truffles, chicken sausages & burgers.

----------

